# Lipofire



## Willber (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone had any luck with fat loss using lipofire.  It’s a combination of clen and yohimbine. Thinking about using it briefly for some stubborn fat areas


----------



## Willber (Jun 10, 2020)

Or Helios whatever you choose to call it


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 13, 2020)

Willber said:


> Or Helios whatever you choose to call it



I used Helios in the past. It does work systematically no question but spot reduction I cant really comment on.


----------



## Willber (Jun 14, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> I used Helios in the past. It does work systematically no question but spot reduction I cant really comment on.



See I read it was used specifically for spot reduction. But was skeptical with such allegation


----------



## Victory (Jun 15, 2020)

It is good but I don't think it will have much local effect.


----------

